# Valentino Haute Couture Spring Summer 2012 (379X)



## taylor17 (30 Jan. 2012)




----------



## walme (30 Jan. 2012)

kann er behalten!


----------



## flippo1976 (24 Mai 2012)

Umwerfen tut das einen nicht..


----------



## jana2 (30 Mai 2012)

Danke für die Blumenmädchen!


----------



## Q (4 Juni 2012)

besten Dank für die riesige Dokumentation von der Show! :thumbup:


----------



## koftus89 (15 Sep. 2012)

herzlichen dank für die tolle post.


----------

